# 3 gun arsenal



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

If you were limited to three calibers/gauges, what would you choose?

My choice:
.308 Winchester (.30-06 or 7mm-08 would be alternatives)
12 gauge shotgun
.22 long rifle.

With that combination your OK to hunt anything in Utah, though if you were going for elk/moose/buffalo one might want to add a fourth, in which case I would choose

.45-70

or maybe 

.338 Winchester magnum.

(Wait a minute, isn't it cheating to add a fourth caliber/gauge considering the title of the thread?)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If I could only have three guns, I'd have an 870 12 gauge and two backups in case it wore out.-----SS


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

There are pretty compelling arguments for the three you have listed (.308, 12 guage, .22LR). I think I'd pick the same three.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

22LR
12GA
anything 270 through 300Win

-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I've always only had a 3 gun arsenal because its all I can afford. 22LR, 20 gauge or 12 gauge and 308 win over most of the last 24 years. Currently my 3 gun arsenal is a 22LR, 12 gauge, and 300 win mag.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Considering the fact that nowadays I feel inclined to carry a firearm for self defense.....

I am going with a 9mm, a 12 gauge and a .308. Plenty of available cheaper ammo, I can hunt anything and carry for self defense with something bigger than a .22

Tough call because the .22 is my favorite caliber


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Springville Shooter said:


> If I could only have three guns, I'd have an 870 12 gauge and two backups in case it wore out.-----SS


I sold my 870 a few years back because I just never used it - it's one of my biggest regrets. It was a great shotgun. I need to add another one to my arsenal soon.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

If I only had the option of 3 guns, I'd say the original list covers all the bases very well. Can't really beat it - although I'd go with a 30-06 instead of the .308. For all my other needs, I'd make sure to borrow a buddy's 45-70, 223, etc.

You know, kind of like making sure you are friends with someone who owns a nice boat.:mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think I'd go with the following:

.22 LR because I can carry 500 rounds with minimal weight, and I can shoot most any small game with it with minimal damage to meat. 

.308 Win because it is a military caliber and ammo is very plentiful/ubiquitous in case I need more. Also, it will kill everything North America has to offer (obviously not ideal for moose / buffalo, but it'd work in a pinch).

12 gauge shotgun. Birdshot and buck shot will fill every gap that the other two cartridges don't and clearly it will allow me to harvest meals relatively easily. And it's a great personal defense option. 

If I could add a fourth option, it would be a.223. Not because it is an amazing caliber, but also because of ammo availability. It would be s great midrange caliber and would work in a pinch on midsized game like deer and antelope.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

If I only could choose one: 12 gauge all the way


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Now that I think about it, I might sub the center fire rifle for my Muzzleloader. Killed more stuff with that thing than all my other rifles combined.


-DallanC


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I'd probably approach it with a 45-70, a 12 gauge, and a muzzleloader for flare. Granted the 12 could do it all and then some if you get a hold of good foster slugs or a spare rifled barrel.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Obviously a 12 gauge pump, then for the light caliber it's a toss up between .22 rimfire and .22WMR. For the larger caliber either a .308 or .30-06.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

the 22 mag isn't getting enough love here. i'll go specifically and say id have a keltec PMR30 22mag pistol, a remington 870 12 gauge, and my rem700 .308 bolt. the PMR would still make a great carry gun (no one wants to fight 30 rounds of 22mag) and the ammo still light to carry and more wallup than a 22lr. and the other 2 are just pretty obvious or already covered in this thread.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Jmgardner said:


> the 22 mag isn't getting enough love here. i'll go specifically and say id have a keltec PMR30 22mag pistol, a remington 870 12 gauge, and my rem700 .308 bolt. the PMR would still make a great carry gun (no one wants to fight 30 rounds of 22mag) and the ammo still light to carry and more wallup than a 22lr. and the other 2 are just pretty obvious or already covered in this thread.


Believe it or not a .22WMR will take down any north american big game, including a bison, moose or griz. All you need is a 25-50 yard shot into the head with the 40 grain fmj with a .22wmr and it is killing anything. My brother and his friends have been hunting wild hogs in LA for years with .22wmr's and fmj. They are good out to 150 yards on a head shot on a hog and they've killed some pretty big ones, I think the biggest was pushing 500#, most are in the 200-300 pound range. He usually keeps his shots under 100 yards and off of his baited tree stand they're normally less than 50 yards. If you're taking big game with one make sure you're using the 40 grain FMJ and take a head shot. The ammo while a little heavier than a .22lr is not much heavier but the range and size of game you can take with one is significantly more than a standard .22lr. I actually have a .22wmr rifle as a back up shtf gun. I got mine at Scheels a couple of years ago when they over ordered and were selling them at $10 over cost. I wish I had bought 3 now instead of just 1. Very light little guns that you can carry all day long and barely notice it.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

we hunt a lot of hogs back home, and my dad's main gun is a 22wmr reminington 597, and mine is a henry lever 22wmr, with a 3x9 scope. I've killed many full grown boar 1st shot with it. if i could only choose 1 gun forever, id pick a 22mag (probably my henry) over even a 12 gauge pump. a lot lighter than shotgun shells and a pump gun, and hey you can always headshot birds too if its for hunger and not sport.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Jmgardner said:


> we hunt a lot of hogs back home, and my dad's main gun is a 22wmr reminington 597, and mine is a henry lever 22wmr, with a 3x9 scope. I've killed many full grown boar 1st shot with it. if i could only choose 1 gun forever, id pick a 22mag (probably my henry) over even a 12 gauge pump. a lot lighter than shotgun shells and a pump gun, and hey you can always headshot birds too if its for hunger and not sport.


 Dude, I love my .22 WMR. I almost thought of listing the same thing but decided on the .22LR because of price per shot.

Out of curiosity, which bullet do you shoot hogs with? Id imagine the Vmax style wouldn't get enough penetration, so you'd have to go with a Maxi Mag style bullet?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

30-06, pump shotgun, handgun in .45 caliber


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Do they still make 22WMR ammo? Havent seen any in stores in years...


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Do they still make 22WMR ammo? Havent seen any in stores in years...
> 
> -DallanC


They sure do! I can even tell you where to get a bunch if you'd like


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

.22 WRF is a little harder to find


----------



## Gweedo (Mar 12, 2013)

I would have to go with my old J C Higgins 12 Gauge, 30-06, and 9mm. The 9mm is good for a hand gun or carbine, is readily available, and easy/cheap to reload.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Bax* said:


> Dude, I love my .22 WMR. I almost thought of listing the same thing but decided on the .22LR because of price per shot.
> 
> Out of curiosity, which bullet do you shoot hogs with? Id imagine the Vmax style wouldn't get enough penetration, so you'd have to go with a Maxi Mag style bullet?


like Lost said, you gotta go FMJ. I'm sure theres other options, but our go to is the CCI Maximag in fmj. we've had exit wounds on body shots on full grown boars with them. but one of those to the head is lights out. my sister accidentally grabbed a box of JHP's once, and 4 shots didn't put the hog down. wont make that mistake again, but like lost said, i think you could kill any game in north america with a FMJ and a head shot.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Do they still make 22WMR ammo? Havent seen any in stores in years...
> 
> -DallanC


I have a source and if you need some I will share it PM only. They're the only place I find it regularly at any time I need some.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> .22 WRF is a little harder to find


Got some of that, too.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Do they still make 22WMR ammo? Havent seen any in stores in years...
> 
> -DallanC


We've had it on the shelf steady for the last couple of years.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The .22WRM is not the best choice in a "three gun only" scenario. It will do very few things that the .22LR won't do and ammo is much much more expense and harder to find.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> The .22WRM is not the best choice in a "three gun only" scenario. It will do very few things that the .22LR won't do and ammo is much much more expense and harder to find.


Well I won't disagree with the cost issue on ammo but I sure would like to see you try to take down a wild pig at 100 yards with a .22LR. Is it the ideal gun, probably not but given the choice of carrying one of them or another rifle I wouldn't hesitate to take mine. Very light weight and as I said, it can take down any North American animal with a head shot and FMJ bullets. I actually have mine as a back up for my larger calibers. If I could ever get my sks's to shoot sub MOA like I do with my .22wmr I would use them as a back up for my larger calibers. My only regret is when I found my .22wmr at scheels on sale a couple of years ago was that I didn't get 3 instead of just buying 1.

I have a couple of great .22LR guns now and am looking for a 3rd very specific model to round out my collection, but if I am in a shtf scenario I will be picking up my wmr before my lr. However given that thought I plan on taking all my "shootin irons" in a shtf scenario anyway.....I won't ramble anymore as I have a tendency to do that in my older years....however when Katrina hit my brother took his sks for home protection to the place where they had the road barricaded leading into their property. He said a couple of cars passed by and gave them the look but once they saw him with his sks and his brother in law with his AR the cars kept going looking for easier pickings I suppose. Each person in our family has their own shotgun and high powered rifle. All of my rifles except the .22's use a .308 projectile, that includes the US guns and the commie calibers.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

.22(carry a lot of rounds)
Ar 15 .223(the reasons are obvious)
.40(it fits nicely by my side or on my drop leg)
If i had to choose only 1 though it would be the AR


----------

